# comunicación PIC-PC por puerto serial (16f876)



## Iored (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola, como están todos.... me gustaría que me echaran una mano con un problema que tengo, lo que pasa es que necesito comunicar un pic 16f876 con el PC por puerto serial, la cosa es que por mas básico que hago el programa la comunicación resulta un fracaso y no se donde puede estar el error

En el pc estoy utilizando el hyperteminal, y para conectar el pic con el puerto serie estoy utilizando el MAXSIM 232 con sus 5 capacitores


```
device 16f876

xtal=4

TRISA=0
TRISB=0
TRISC=0
PORTA=0
PORTB=0
PORTC=0

DECLARE HSERIAL_BAUD 2400
DECLARE HSERIAL_RCSTA 128
DECLARE HSERIAL_TXSTA 36

GOTO TRANS

TRANS: hserout [@7,10,13]
DELAYMS 100

goto TRANS

end
```

este programa lo compile en PIC basic plus y lo simulé con el PROTEUS, y como esperaba manda un "7" continuamente a la terminal virtual, sin embargo en la implementación física no funciona.... que puede estar fallando???... Cualquier ayuda o sugerencia es bienvenida.

Gracias


----------



## Turkito (Nov 8, 2006)

Chamo! creo q el error esta en la velocidad de transmision!...El PC por defecto recibe y transmite los datos serialmente a una velocidad de 9600 baudios, por tanto te aconsejo! en tu programa! configures el USART del pic  para que haga la transmision a 9600 baudios

buenos tienes q fijarte q en el hyperterminal! la velocidad de transmision es de 9600 baudios!, para q tanto el pic como el pc esten enviando y recibiendo a la misma velocidad...entndido??


----------



## Iored (Nov 8, 2006)

Muchas gracias.... ese era el problema, porque con solo cambiar la velocidad funcionó
No sabes cuanto te agradezco


----------



## ben99 (Nov 8, 2006)

fue excelente la recomendacion del amigo
clave y presiso.
saludos


----------



## Turkito (Nov 8, 2006)

Me alegra chamo te haya funcionado!...

Saludos


----------



## kiddieguitar (Dic 13, 2006)

Iored dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como están todos.... me gustaría que me echaran una mano con un problema que tengo, lo que pasa es que necesito comunicar un pic 16f876 con el PC por puerto serial, la cosa es que por mas básico que hago el programa la comunicación resulta un fracaso y no se donde puede estar el error
> 
> En el pc estoy utilizando el hyperteminal, y para conectar el pic con el puerto serie estoy utilizando el MAXSIM 232 con sus 5 capacitores
> 
> ...



Hola Iored tengo un problema... soy nuevo en esto de los pics y la electronica y necesito prender un display de 7 segmentos de cátodo común con el puerto serial ya estuve investigando y necesito ayuda con la programación del pic 16f876 y con el circuito espero me puedas orientar.
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Iored (Dic 13, 2006)

disculpame pero nunca he implementado displays de 7 segmentos con catodo comun... lamento no poderte ayudar... de hecho soy tambien un principiante como vos... debe de haber alguien que te pueda prestar una mejor ayuda... disculpame


----------



## pablitarq (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola Iored.

Estoy interezado en armar una cerradura electronica que consta del PIC16F876, en este caso el mismo qe estas usando vos.
Y te queria consultar que programador usas y si serias tan amable de pasarme el esquema para  realizarlo.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## witchblade (Abr 21, 2009)

Bueno yo tambien tengo una duda en cuanto a la comunicacion serial con elpic16f873a, lo que sucede es que quiero hacer un conversor analogo digital que me envie la información al puerto serial pero no se como coger el valor almacenado de la entrada analoga y enviarlo al puerto serial, si alguien me puede colaborar le agradeceria mucho


----------

